# cub cadet transmission



## lnphr1 (5 mo ago)

Will a transmission out of a cub cadet ltx 1050 (2009) model HG-70467 work in a ltx 1050 (2014) model 918-05010


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Inphr1, welcome to the tractor forum.

The 2009 Cub Cadet LTX 1050 has a Hydro-Gear 70467 transaxle, whereas the 2014 Cub Cadet LTX 1050 has a Tuff-Torq K46CA transaxle. Completely different transaxles.


----------



## lnphr1 (5 mo ago)

EdF said:


> Hello Inphr1, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> The 2009 Cub Cadet LTX 1050 has a Hydro-Gear 70467 transaxle, whereas the 2014 Cub Cadet LTX 1050 has a Tuff-Torq K46CA transaxle. Completely different transaxles.


I knew that but the bolt pattern looks the same and the linkages looks the same also. I was just wondering before I tried


----------

